# worming pregnant goats



## ladyfarmer10 (Sep 1, 2010)

Can i worm my doe with ivomec,she was supose to be bred when I got her and she has not come in heat since i have had her which is 52 days today,she is a dairy goat but she's not being milked, she looks like bones with hide stretched over it.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes You Can Deworm her with Ivomec if she is pregnant.  You can look at her eyelids and compare them to a FAMACHA chart to see if actually she has a blood sucking parasite but eventually you should have a fecal egg count done by a vet.  So as to better target the specific parasite.  There are many causes for a poor body score other than parasites.  Poor Nutrition and mineral deficiencies can also cause very skinny goats.  It would be better to find the exact problem before treating her for anything.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes, you can use Ivomec safely during pregnancy.  Most folks here use the 1% injectable, but give it ORALLY instead of injecting it..  Draw it up out of the vial with a syringe and needle, remove the needle, and squirt the med down her throat.  Sounds weird, I know, but it works.  The dosage I use is 1ml/25lbs.

I'd suggest also hitting this one with fenbendazole orally at 10mg/lb (1ml per 10lbs with Safe-Guard 10% oral suspension, for instance) for three straight days, just in case she's also carrying a tapeworm load.

In fact, if her lower inner eyelids are white (not pink), I'd probably do the Safe-Guard first, followed directly by the Ivomec..  And then I'd probably follow all that up with oral Cydectin in maybe two weeks, but that's just me..

Parasites aren't likely to be this one's only problem, though..  I've seen parasites cause their coats to be rough and dull, and to make the goat anemic and depressed and perhaps harder to put weight on, but my experience so far hasn't caused me to think "WORMS!" right off the bat when I see a skinny goat.....more like, "FOOD!"



Might also consider having her tested for Johne's disease, since she's new and in very poor condition..  

How is she being managed since she came to you?  Can she graze?..browse?..are you offering free choice hay, and what kind of hay is it?...are you supplementing with bagged feed, and what kind are you using?..are you offering a loose mineral blend, free choice?

I'm just thinking maybe we can evaluate the situation and help you put some condition on her.


----------



## ladyfarmer10 (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's. She has a dull and rough coat.She is being fed purina goat chow,is out on pasture,bermuda,clover ,fescue free choice hay,none of the goats are interested in the hay ,she has free choice to a loose mineral blend.The closest vet 35 miles one way,said to worm her if she's not better in a week or let him know,he works mostly just cat and dogs.I think I will get with another vet,I also will check her eyelide and compare them  with a FAMACHA chart.
Thanks Again


----------



## ()relics (Sep 2, 2010)

I would try to get some BoSe from a vet.  Free choice minerals have a broad range of exactly what is in them, If they are not specifically formulated for a goat.  Purina Goat Chow, not a personal favorite, but you feed what you can get, keep in mind an inferior feed makes the proper minerals More Important.  I would pick up some BOSS, black oil sunflower seeds, and start giving her a little every day.  They are a good feed additive to add fat, protein, and bulk to your ration.  Eventually you can increase the amount you are giving her but start small.  You can also add _a little_ craked corn to your ration which will encourage the goat to eat more, corn is like candy to a goat.  So essentially you will build your own ration starting with the goat chow base.  Add and subtract ingredients and amounts until you have your doe at the perfect weight/condition.


> none of the goats are interested in the hay


makes me wonder if you should evaluate your hay, as well.  When I dump hay into the hay bunk my goats drop wnatever they are doind and come at a run, and they are on a very good pasture.  I feed 40/60 alfalfa to orchard grass, usually 2nd and 3rd cutting.  Could be my goats are just lazy and want to eat without having to walk....Anyway, I would try the diet changes, maybe a BoSe shot, check on the mineral and hay, then give her a week to settle in to her new ration.  Body Condition doesn't change overnight; except for the worse.


----------



## cmjust0 (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree on the hay comment...if your hay's pretty good, they'll come running off pasture to get at it.  She might need something a little better than a grass mix right now.

How much of the bagged feed is she getting on a daily basis?

Also, what kind of mineral are you using?  What brand, and what's it labeled for?...cattle, sheep, sheep & goats, all-stock..?


----------

